# Whose never fallen?



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Whose never fallen off of a horse?

I never have and its hurting my confidence (odd I know..)
I wanna know if anyone else is in the same boat as me....


----------



## rushmoor riverdancer (Sep 8, 2009)

i fallen plenty of times but last month i fell off my mare for the first time and ive owned her 4 6 years lol but if u fallen just get back on


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I understand how you feel. I was terrified of falling off my horse until it actually happened. I was warming Sugar up before a playday when she went one way and I went the other. I landed on my head and did a complete summersalt before landing flat on my back. It happened so fast, it didn't have time to hurt. I got up and started to look for my horse, only to find she was trotting back to me as if to say "what the @#!#$ happened to you?" I climbed back on and enjoyed the playday immensely, until hubby got thrown pretty violently from his horse (found out the saddle was causing EXTREME discomfort) and had to go to the hospital. (his fall fixed his bad back - no pain for months because he landed pretty flat, but he had some bruising up inside his wrist that sidelined him for a couple of weeks.)

Please understand - when I playdayed, I just played. I didn't care if I won or not. If I just trotted around the barrels, that was fine with me. It was just for fun. I was never a very good rider - fortunately Sugar was very forgiving of my ignorance. It's been 20 years since she's been gone - and I sure miss her...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive always been told if you don't don't fall off your not trying hard enough. Needless to say i've had allot of falls. Luckily all my falls were from bareback and I didn't have to worry about getting caught. 
Lol. I think the stupidest cause of one of my falls was trying to ride backwards bareback... Ah well gotta try everything once.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I've fallen a million times and have always thought it makes me a bad rider. Honestly, in the last four years or so I've fallen 15 times. I think it's _a bad_ thing when you fall just cause you arent' trying (like I do a lot of the time). But that's just me. I am getting so much better and didn't fall at all in VA. I came really close when I was riding bareback and trying to do around the world (we'd done it with saddles the other day and I hadn't gotten to.. so my instructor promised me I could do it. . but we ended up being bareback!) and Diesel wasn't comfortable with me moving around. . so he kept walking off. I tried to get another girl to hold him for me (the instructor asked her to! ) and she was like "SURE!" and took him. She got totally distracted and started watching my instructor and holding D at the end of the reins. Needless to say, I was half way into trying to turn around backwards, and D walked off! I told the girl I'd thought she was holding him and she's like "OHIMGOD NO I WASN'T SUPPOUSED TO HOLD HIM GOOOD!"


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never fallen..at least not yet. I don't worry too much about it I've had enough injuries from other things in my life to worry about a fall lol


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

IheartPheobe: I don't think it makes you a bad rider if you fall off...
I think it makes you a bad rider if you DON'T fall off. Thats what I'm told all the time anyway. 



> I've never fallen..at least not yet. I don't worry too much about it I've had enough injuries from other things in my life to worry about a fall lol


 ... Lol, I havn't had ANY injuries (aside from maybe the odd cut and stubbing my toes) ... maybe thats why I'm so scared. Horse back riding is the only dangerous thing I've ever done.


----------



## eriray (Aug 19, 2009)

I've had my fair share of falls in the past but funny enough, the last time I fell off a horse was probably about 8 years ago...and I ride all the time. So what's different? I think I haven't fallen recently because 1) I'm older and wiser - I don't do the stupid things anymore
2) I actually think about safety...if it doesn't seem safe, I don't do it
3) I've been riding the same horse now for 8 years and we have built a bond of understanding plus I know what to expect from him
and finally 4) I keep in shape with constant riding and I take lessons all the time to keep me tuned up and my horse good and responsive.
Of course this doesn't mean I wont fall off again someday, I just stack the odds against it more in my favor!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I've also fallen of a good share of times. A majority of those coming off of Cheyenne...lol. I've been riding 12 years and have proabably come off close to 20 times. Mostly bareback, or trying stupid things, and been thrown, ducked over shoulders/heads, etc. But it's not really that bad, just get back on and try again. Though I'll admit, being thrown is kinda a confidence shaker the first time, but if you make yourself get back up ASAP, it's not half as bad.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you need to ride more if you have never fallen!! I have fallen before but before the first time I fell off my new horse it really did make me nervous. After that first fall I felt so much more confident, and he (my horse) did alot better. 

The first time I fell I was training a paso fino, she went crazy and I wasn't paying attention like I should have been. I fell off and slide across the ground, ripping my pants right down the middle of the butt! I was so embrassed when I stood up and realized I had just mooned my best friend and instructors. I hurt but I tied a jacket around my waist and got back on. The next week she threw me off. I was in pain but I didn't want to go to the doctor. Three months later I finally went and it turned out I had fractured my spine. The doctor said if I hadn't gone to the dr and taken another bad fall my spine could have snapped the rest of the way in half! But I wouldn't stop riding for anything even though it still hurts everytime I get on a horse!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've fallen off tons. I've always heard that if you haven't fallen off, you aren't riding hard enough.

I've never been thrown when a horse acts up. I usually get angry, and for some reason, anger turns my butt into super glue. =] I do things like forget to turn. =P

I used to take vaulting lessons, so we jumped on and off walking, trotting, and cantering horses. It was intense, but it did incredible things for my balance and secured my seat a LOT. I mean, you try flipping yourself in one move to face backwards while your horse is trotting or cantering, and then flipping back to the front. It really helped me learn to move with the horse, and I think that's why I can stay on a horse acting up, because I've learned to really feel and react and move accordingly. I'd recommend vaulting to anyone. =]

BUT, if it makes you feel any better, I've never fallen off of my mare that I've been riding for two and a half years. Actually, no one has EVER fallen of my mare in her 17 years of life, until my sister rode her a few months ago and took a plunge. But that was the first time, lol.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I think there are two kinds of riders..ones who have fallen off and ones who will =)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have fallen of a 'few' times in my life time...Lol! The last time, though was well over 2 years ago...I figure I'm well overdue for a crash landing! Lol!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

> I think you need to ride more if you have never fallen!!


.... some people can't afford to ride all that often.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

cheply said:


> .... some people can't afford to ride all that often.


Someday you will


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

well I'm trying **** hard. Despite my family and boyfriend telling me over and over that I'm an idiot for spending all my money on this. And despite school suffering so I can work more so I can ride. Haha. I don't know why I went back to school this year... all I want to do is ride.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I have fallen of a 'few' times in my life time...Lol! The last time, though was well over 2 years ago...I figure I'm well overdue for a crash landing! Lol!


I hear ya! I'm also significantly overdue. It's been like, four years? I'm just waiting for my filly to start being ridden. I have two more years, but for some reason, I'm just sure she'll manage to throw me, lol.

And no, cheply, you aren't an idiot for throwing all your money into horses. Right out of high school [2007], I bought Ricci, for a LOT of money, and ended up getting a baby in March from a friend, and I'm broke as hell, but I'm getting by. Everyone thought both horses were bad decisions, but I love them more than anything. So have faith, it'll all pay off eventually. =]


----------



## 13arablover13 (Sep 24, 2009)

i've had avery painful fall. my horse got scared by the towels swinging on the washing line. my mum was holding the lead roap and i was riding him bare-back with my sisters friend riding him behind me.-double up.i cant realy remember what happened because it was about 3 years ago. but i can remember this-I had fallen off and slamed my back into the washing line pole.the other girl fell off too.from what i know of, she hasn't gone on another horse since,but i have.

thats just my expierince.if i were u,i would gane trust with your horse so u can believe in it and feel alot safer.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I've fallen off over 100 times just off my pony. HA. I was one crazy kid.

Falls happen. If it hasn't happened yet I wouldn't fret. Your time will come and you'll more than likely think "What was the big deal?" and jump back on.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha.. I hope so. 
I wanna fall off your pony.... just to break my "fall virginity"

.... I think falling off a 13 hh pony wouldn't be too bad 


.... BTW. Lets go for a trail ride sometime. text me!


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

cheply said:


> well I'm trying **** hard. Despite my family and boyfriend telling me over and over that I'm an idiot for spending all my money on this. And despite school suffering so I can work more so I can ride. Haha. I don't know why I went back to school this year... all I want to do is ride.


If you ride well enough, you don't have to pay. I am a student and currently am an exercise rider for Friesians.. I am not overly confident about my riding. But with all my training and experience I have had both on and off horses makes me a hot commodity. I ride for people that need to have a horse with more miles, and most the time its free for me. People are astonished that I would be willing to ride for them without asking for a penny... and I am astonished that they arn't asking me for anything. Though the thing to be weary about is its usually young horses or horses that have been sitting for a while, you have to be safe and you'll fall. People pick you cause you bounce. PM me if you want to know more, I got slightly distracted. 

As for falling, I used to not come off. Like someone said, when the horse gets pushy my bum just glues to the horse. I was doing riding for a little pony that was walk walk crow hop walk walk hop hop... which would have been peachy, but he was so FAT that none of our saddles fit him so, we rode him bareback... Whenever I came off him, it was by choice, and usually when I was slipping anyhow. 

I hadn't fallen for numerous years until this last few months, I fell off my leased horse when she tripped. I was using her owners saddle, and it didn't fit me. I summersaulted off, and she looks down at me, with dirt in her nose. "I really didn't mean...are you okay... why are you down there...I loves you..." cuttest horse face ever. Got a bruise about the size of a mango on my fat. 

Previously mentioned that I am an exercise rider for a Friesian breeder, I was riding their Hafflinger, who was covered in showsheen, and I was drooling over how nice her back looked and tried bareback.. turns out she had never been rode in bareback, and didn't like the idea, so took a turn pretty quick, and off I come... It was like a furry slip and slide.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've fallen plenty of times. Lots. And Lots.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ive fallen lots, all the times i have fallen i have been bareback..except for the very first time... i was 7 and the horse shoulk her whole body and i just olled off, haha she was standing still too!!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

fadedoak said:


> If you ride well enough, you don't have to pay. I am a student and currently am an exercise rider for Friesians.. I am not overly confident about my riding. But with all my training and experience I have had both on and off horses makes me a hot commodity. I ride for people that need to have a horse with more miles, and most the time its free for me. People are astonished that I would be willing to ride for them without asking for a penny... and I am astonished that they arn't asking me for anything. Though the thing to be weary about is its usually young horses or horses that have been sitting for a while, you have to be safe and you'll fall. People pick you cause you bounce. PM me if you want to know more, I got slightly distracted.
> 
> As for falling, I used to not come off. Like someone said, when the horse gets pushy my bum just glues to the horse. I was doing riding for a little pony that was walk walk crow hop walk walk hop hop... which would have been peachy, but he was so FAT that none of our saddles fit him so, we rode him bareback... Whenever I came off him, it was by choice, and usually when I was slipping anyhow.
> 
> ...




Haha yeah I know I have seen many opportunities in the classifieds for my area for people to ride horses for free... but I'm not at that level. Most of the time they are green...and the ads ask for a "confident and experienced rider" I have neither of those things.. nor do many people want someone whose only been riding for 5 months on thier horse's backs. I can't handle anything that has any sort of problem.... Any horse I ride has to be totally calm.. with no vices or quirks and have some idea what it's doing.


So for the time being.. until I am a better rider.. Theres not much I can do but take lessons.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

cheply said:


> Hahaha.. I hope so.
> I wanna fall off your pony.... just to break my "fall virginity"
> 
> .... I think falling off a 13 hh pony wouldn't be too bad
> ...


Totally! She's pretty easy to fall off. You've ridden her. She's built downhill and you're always hall off to begin with. But the dirt isn't far and she stops dead in her tracks. Falling off her is fun. I use to do it on purpose when I was younger.

I didn't even bother moving them. I like the barn too much and after thinking about it I decided I'd rather stay there until the weather is horribly bad. Greylite isn't lame anymore. On top of that though I lost my phone. AGAIN. I am terrible with it. I think I'd be best off getting an old ghetto land line phone. At least than I'd never loose the darn ******.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahahaha. Alright well... I'll email you whenever I need to contact you I guess then.
Glad to know they're still at the old place..Its still super sunny anyway.. and way closer for me. Not that I'm out much.. I've been mad busy with school.. I really regret going back again. 

Doesn't your mom have a landline? You live at home right?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

umm i dont think ive ever fell.once my horse lightning got spooked and i kinda slid off(i was bareback).then my other horse fell(she tripped on something) and she got tangled in a smooth wire fence.with me on her.some how i went over her head and landed on the ground with her hip on my legs.i she wasnt hurt but i had a shoulder injury from nocking it on a fence post.all i remember was her going down and me seeing her nose.i think it was a miracle i wasnt killed.but hey i didnt fall my horse did so does that still count???


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

It's said that if you've never fallen off your not really a rider


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i had my first fall from cutter 2 weeks ago, i was galloping him in a feild on my barn property and there was a hidden mound of dirt and cutter tripped, flipped over, and fell, and i fell next to him. though i have no memory of me hitting the ground. i woke up in the grass and my face litterally had a stream of blood pouring down onto my halfchaps and pants. the neighboors rushed me to the ER and a friend took care of my horse and now all i have is stitches across my chin, chipped tooth and bruised hand, and cutters completely fine except a scrape on his leg. god must have been with me and cutter that day 
just thought id share a story


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I fall off Wally on a regular basis, I've never gone off Jazz though.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Falling is part of how you learn. I was always told that you aren't a real rider until you've fallen off at least 10 times. lol

Every fall is an opportunity to learn something. Since I started riding again in January after a 15 year hiatus, here is what I've learned from falls off three different horses:

Fall 1: One of my fist times back riding, the horse was testing me I think. He just spooked/hopped to the left, and I went to the right. Lesson: "Oh yeah, I have leg muscles, I should use them!"

Fall 2: Horse made a nasty swing out at a jump at the very last minute. My face went into the jump standard. Lesson: "Don't jump ahead, dumb***!"

Fall 3: Horse tripped and fell, catapulting me off to the side (which was good, bc if I'd tried to stay on on that one, I would have gotten smooshed) Lesson: Sometimes, coming off the horse is far preferable to staying on. Also, if you have to come off, landing on your shoulder/side is way better than anywhere else.

Fall 4: Cantering on a trail ride. Horse spooked and pulled an unexpected full stop/swing around. I landed on my tailbone. Lesson A: Even if everything seems great, keep your legs tight, your body grounded be ready for anything, because you never know when a fracking butterfly is going to freak your horse out. Lesson B: Don't land on you ****** tailbone.  Lesson C: Even if your tailbone hurts, if you're on a trail ride, stand up faster, or you may have to walk back to the barn when your horse makes a bolt for it.

I think the 6 years I rode before, I didn't fall off as much as I have in the past 9 months, but I've learned from every single fall, and am a better rider because of it. I push myself, in a safe environment, with a good instructor, to do better and make improvements and sometimes, that means I come off. That said, having learned my lessons, I think I'm due for a nice long period of staying on, especially now that my muscle strength has started to catch up with my muscle memory.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

> i had my first fall from cutter 2 weeks ago, i was galloping him in a feild on my barn property and there was a hidden mound of dirt and cutter tripped, flipped over, and fell, and i fell next to him. though i have no memory of me hitting the ground. i woke up in the grass and my face litterally had a stream of blood pouring down onto my halfchaps and pants. the neighboors rushed me to the ER and a friend took care of my horse and now all i have is stitches across my chin, chipped tooth and bruised hand, and cutters completely fine except a scrape on his leg. god must have been with me and cutter that day
> just thought id share a story


SEE thats what I`m scared of.

I`m sorry but I don`t wanna have to learn something through pain. Its just not the way I learn.
I`ve never broken anything, never had a stitch, never chipped a tooth.. never even bled much more than a teaspoon.... in any injury I`ve ever had! I live a careful life...always have.. (up until I started riding... even so I`m an extremely cautious rider.. I normally wont even canter if I`m alone depending on the horse ofcourse.) and I`m scared!!! scared to death to fall and get hurt.

But I guess thats just the way it is.
I can only hope that I don`t get one of those paralysis for life falls!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

cheply said:


> SEE thats what I`m scared of.
> 
> I`m sorry but I don`t wanna have to learn something through pain. Its just not the way I learn.
> I`ve never broken anything, never had a stitch, never chipped a tooth.. never even bled much more than a teaspoon.... in any injury I`ve ever had! I live a careful life...always have.. (up until I started riding... even so I`m an extremely cautious rider.. I normally wont even canter if I`m alone depending on the horse ofcourse.) and I`m scared!!! scared to death to fall and get hurt.
> ...



But that's the biggest lesson you learn from falling....it (most of the time) isn't as bad as you think it will be. Humans bounce pretty well. :lol: 

Seriously though, the most important thing to know about falling is how to do it safely and correctly. Yes, there is always a chance that something really bad could happen that is completely beyond our control and that could hurt really badly, but in most cases, if you know how to handle yourself when you get in a tough situation, you can do what you need to do to get through it safely. Being cautious and aware or your mortality and respectful of the inherent risks of riding is one thing, but being afraid of falling can be dangerous because when you get in a situation, you're more likely to freeze up or react in a way that could get you hurt, rather than rolling with the punches and acting instinctively to protect yourself. 

If you are afraid of falling, the best way to overcome that fear is to practice falling in a safe environment. Maybe talk to your instructor about it, and ask if she can teach you how to fall correctly and in the safest possible manner. Ask if she'll let you practice or have a lesson devoted to falling. That way, if you get in a situation where you're falling for real, you'll have a better chance of falling safely and avoiding major injuries.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have bit the dust on many green broncs, it's not fun.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never fallen off and it hurts my conifdence as well. I get scared that I'm going to fall off, but I never have and I suppose that's what scares me the most. Because I never seem to come off.
Or maybe I'm just weird. But I know I will fall off soon enough


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

The only time i have fallen was when i was at my friends house riding her little school pony. i was about to canter over a jump, but i wasnnt lined up properly, so i went to pull back, but the mare continued nun the less. i went over, lose both sterups, and flung right over her head.
at my horse riding place, i ride a 15.1 horse who pigroots and stuff, and i have never fallen of him lol.
im a little confused at why though haha the horse i rode at my friends was a heaps good horse and it did nothing wrong, but i fell of her and yet i havent fallen of oscer who has his moments lol


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

whats pigrooting?


----------



## moondance (Sep 25, 2009)

I've lost count of how many times I've fallen off a horse. The most recent was last month. I was riding this TB gelding (called Lucky Encounter - and yes he was an ex-racehorse) in the school. It was my first time riding him and I didn't realise how timid he was. Half way through my lesson he decided to spook at something (I can't even remember what now). He went one way and I went the other, and off I fell. I got back on, and not 15 minutes later he spooked again, and I fell off again!! The worst thing was, both times I was just trotting! I realise now that it was because I didn't have the most secure seat - I didn't keep my heels down and instead was gripping with my thighs. I haven't ridden him since, but I vow that the next time I ride him I will NOT fall off!


----------



## Rowdyone (Sep 27, 2009)

I know I don't have to fall off to find injury... I had a little really barnsour mare a few years ago. I kept asking her to leave the barn, little at a time. When I finally got her about twenty yards out, she bolted. We got through that okay. Circle once or twice and go again. She bolted again. We got through that okay. 

I guess the third time was the charm, because she changed her tactics. I only know this because my mom saw it, but the third time she reared and threw her head back. I know she did it twice, because she hit me so hard in the chin that it knocked my hide off. She hit me once in the chest and left a nice bruise. But the funny part is, I don't remember any of the rearing/head throwing. When I opened my eyes, I was still on her and my arms were wrapped around her neck. Actually, I was glad I had been riding bareback, else I would have eaten the saddlehorn as well.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I get thrown all the time, mostly by my horse but a few of the others that I ride have some spunk in them too lol. When I get nervous, I just ask myself "what is the worst that can happen?". You might fall, and not get scratched, or you could break something it could be much worse. But that doesn't really bother me that much, because I feel that at least I would have hurt myself doing something that I love, instead of something really sad like a car accident.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

The worst that can happen is death. Am I wrong?


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Well yeah. But you could also die when you are driving your car. Or even in your sleep.

Come ride Greylite and just plunk off a few times. Most falls aren't bad.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hah yeah I know. I keep that driving my car is probably just as dangerous as riding in my head at all times. Makes me feel better  ..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

cheply said:


> The worst that can happen is death. Am I wrong?


Disagree. IMO worst that can happen is end up a quadralpelgic and be unable to move anything, feed yourself, communicate etc. You're just a vegetable but with an active brian. I would much rather be dead.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

cheply said:


> whats pigrooting?


 It's like a 'mini buck' I guess is the easiest way to describe it. The back legs flick up a bit but the front legs don't leave the ground, it's not something that would unseat you unless you're a beginner with limited balance yet.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Disagree. IMO worst that can happen is end up a quadralpelgic and be unable to move anything, feed yourself, communicate etc. You're just a vegetable but with an active brian. I would much rather be dead.


I don't know... I can't believe that death is even real... and that it will happen to me. Seems just awful. I really don't think I'd rather be dead.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

pig rooting is when they like jump in the air with ther head down and try to buck you off  like when cowboys are riding wild horses


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I have only fallen off once. Apparently thats because i have a 'good seat'...


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

I've fallen off jumping and galloping and not gotten a bruise. Last time I fell off I was walking...and ended up in hospital for a week.


----------



## lovdahorseez96 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never fallen and i think i'm the same. it is kind of hurting my potential to be a great rider because im always scared of falling off. I was riding and the horse i was on took off on me but i didn't fall lol. maybe i should've fallen. i wouldn't be so scared about it now...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

KaylaOscer1994 said:


> pig rooting is when they like jump in the air with ther head down and try to buck you off  like when cowboys are riding wild horses


 Hmmmm interesting, pigrooting for me has always just been a little kick out sideways or such. You're describing a full on buck, head between the legs, back up etc. Buckjumpers don't pigroot, they BUCK!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

NEver fallen off!!! Im not scared of falling off.I thinks its just luck or a good seat!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've fallen off approximately 10 times, 3 of which caused injuries which I had to go to hospital to have treated. Horse-riding is a dangerous sport, and even if you ride the quietest horse, he could still throw you off. All it takes is for you to be a little distracted and 'wham, your horse starts bucking.'

You can be a good rider who's never fallen, but to be great, you must fall and learn from it.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

As I've heard, if you haven't fallen off, you ain't riding enough!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm...I was always told that you have to fall off 100 times before you're a good rider!!! lol
That means....94 falls to go! Ouch!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

In that case I think I'll stick to being a bad rider.... don't want to come off another 80 or so times thankyou very much


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Hahah I think what it means is that horse riding is all about trial and error. You can't become the best rider you can be being scared about failing/falling on your butt all the time. 
It's best just to accept that you ARE going to fall, learn how to do it PROPERLY and just GO fot it! lol


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha I have been thrown every way possible. The most painful?I was waming up a horse for my trainer and decided to roll! Frick it hurt!!!! I know what 1500 pounds feels like now. Not a good feeling. I honestly thought I was going to die!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Technically I've never fallen off before. I've only had 3 accidents all on my mare Dixie. one my mare ran under a low tree branch and I got knocked off, two I jumped off, and three my girl flipped over backwards and landed on me - falling off the side or something would have felt a lot better then having her land on me.The last one really brought me back in my riding, I lost all my confidence....These might count as falling off, but it depends on how you define it!

I don't think that you have to fall off to be a good rider. I don't really understand why people say that, isnt the point to stay on the horse? I ride one to two horse every day and in the summer I ride up to 8 every day. I have been for the past 3 years...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I think it's good to come off a couple of times as a kid. it gives you a sense that you are NOT actually invincible and accidents can happen. I don't like seeing pony club and hacky kids getting overconfident thinking that they are the best of the best as that's when accidents can happen, they think they can do anything and then they come unstuck. So I do think that a couple of falls is good to knock sense into you


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I've only fallen off a few times, but my first "real" fall (other than two stupid bareback falls) was a pretty bad one. After trying with all her might to get me off, my demon horse finally resorted to rearing while on a trail ride and flipped over backwards. It could have been a lot worse had she landed ON me, but luckily we rotated. I still ended up with a broken ankle though.

My other falls have just been stupid  Once I went on a trailride by myself bareback on my horse (who is honestly the bounciest horse I've ever ridden) and decided to trot through the woods. I was so busy just trying to stay on that I wasn't steering much and he went right under a tree branch. I ducked, but just never got back up lol!

The first time I jumped 3 feet, the horse just stopped dead in front of the fence....unfortunately I kept going!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my first fall was as a kid. i rode someone's pony and he bucked me off and i landed on the hard gravel. come to find out it was because he had an abcessed tooth and hoof rot. h/o i was only being led around so not sure if it really counts. 

my first "real" fall was shortly after i broke my mustang a guy brought his horses over to ride. and i thought i'd try out his pokey little QH. and all of a sudden he wasn't so pokey anymore.. i flew over his head and landed on a patch of briars on my back.. looked up and i seem him charging toward me. i rolled out of the way stood up and tried to chase him down as he tried to catch up to the other horses. the poor guy wouldn't let me touch him after that.. me and my mom had to trade horses so that i could finish out the ride. it's quite funny though as i have had my mustang for over a year and i broke her myself and she has YET to unglue me from my seat. 

she did however buck my sister off when we were riding double. my sister kicked her rear on accident. and it sent her off while we were galloping. and then another time she unseated my cousin. because of ill-fitting tack (yes i know totally my fault! but i am getting rid of it as it was a new saddle and was the first time being used!) half the time when she tries to buck with me i don't even know she is doing it untill someone tells me.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've fallen more than a few times in all my years of riding...it's never really shaken me 'too' badly, but I've also been very fortunate to never be seriously injured, so perhaps that's why...dunno...ever since I was a about 15 I've only fallen off like maybe once every 2-3 years, even while training horses.


----------



## MrsX (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't fallen off as much as I thought I should have from my years of riding once in a riding school onto my back over a jump couple of times of our pony Once of a shetland once jumping bareback (it worked the first time  and the times after that) My best one though was sliding of the back of a pony on the road after he reared vertical it would have looked spectacualar but I didn't see it *huffs*  OH forgot once of the same horse started rearing and bucking and just generalyl being a freak and I came off at the end of the reins and landed on my shoulder to which he started rearing silly horse and silly me


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

:lol:Haha, I know that feeling! I've been the queen of nasty falls most of my life - I have a decent velcro butt and usually if I'm coming off a horse, it's in a violent manner and I end up badly injured. For whatever reason, it's never shaken me. I swear I must be a masochist sometimes.

However, I actually felt nervous the last few years because Zierra is such an honest horse, aside from a single fall I had on her when jump training her as a 5 year old, I spent the next 3-4 years without a fall (I wasn't riding any horse but Zierra when I moved back to my grandpa's). I find it scarier NOT falling, because Zierra never pulled shenangins and I was actually a nervous wreck about how it was going to affect my future riding abilities on snortier horses!

Haha, meeting Shay-la cured the problem  Since meeting her three years ago, her mom's Quarab mare has dumped me three times (once she came down with me), and I got dumped by our neurotic project mare once. Man, it felt GOOOOD to fall off! :lol: All four falls were very mild - bleeding nose for one, badly injured but not broken arm when she fell on me, injured leg when Szerina dumped me and nothing but a headache when Flik dumped me on the highway.

It's been about a year now again since I've fallen off, I'm kind of annoyed Jynxy is so quiet and reliable, she was supposed to help me hone my snorty horse riding skills, haha!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

In my opinion, you aren't a bad rider if you have never fallen off, and you aren't a good rider. If you haven't had a good, in a lot of pain, type of fall, you aren't a real horseback rider. ;] But really, I just tell myself that to make myself feel better about falling off. ;] Last time I fell off was from my old lease horse Maddie taking off while I was trying to mount her and me hitting a solid cedar arena wall. Yeah, still have problems from that and it was 9 months ago... ):

So funny "joke" here....
So I had time to think while I was falling from Maddie.... I was like, "Ohh, im falling... This is going to hurt like a #^&#&$ $&#^#*$ &^#$%!!" She was reg. 16.2 hands. Bear... He is roughly 17.2-17.3ish hands... yeah, im really going to have time to think now. I will be able to finish the novel im reading, YAY! =] *gigglesnort*


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I hadn't fallen off in my 9 years of riding until 2 years ago. Which would have been me riding for 6 years without a fall. My horse spooked at a mouse while I was cantering in a round pen warming up to jump. I wasn't ever scared to fall, I always kept in the back of my head, if it happens, it happens, just have to keep a level head. Considering I could've had a serious head injury if I hadn't had my helmet on(hit the back of my head into the round pen panels, blacked out real nice for a few seconds, scraped my lower back, bruised my tailbone, scraped up my jawbone and dented it<may have gotten kicked in the jaw in the process of falling off, but I'm not sure>). I respect the ground a whole lot more, I'm more observant about my surroundings when I'm riding and I trust my horse more as well. I am actually glad I have fallen, as I have learned a ton more about what to do and not to do in an out of control horse type of situation. You can't earn your wings to ride if you haven't flown from the saddle!!! :lol:


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been riding all my life (we've been breeding alot of horses and ponies) and I'm sure I fell of a few time when I was so young I couldn't possibly remember it. But Since I was 8 or so it's prob 6-7 times, and 4 of that time it were because the horse got freaking afraid of smt and jumped straight sideways  When they're just ffoling around I'm pretty good at holding tight to them.

But I never got injured, inly a few bruises, and some scratches. I'm lucky!


----------



## jules083 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never fallen, I just quickly decide that I'm ready to take a break and sit down on my head. I had a gelding that I just got rid of that wasn't very surefooted, he'd hit the ground every few rides so I was always ready to make a quick exit. He wrecked in the middle of a creek that was about 3 or 4 feet deep last summer. I was thrilled. lol.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've fallen off so many times I can't even count and the only times I ever got really hurt was with my own horse who I've only owned 4 months and I've already fallen off twice, sustaining a SEVERE concussion the first time [bucked into the air, landed on my head, amnesia for the next two hours.] Second, He spooked and I went the opposite way of him and landed on my hand, I'm actually contemplating that the xrays were misread cause it's still deformed and it hurttss. Those are the only two times I've fallen and not been able to get back on, due to being hurt so badly.
But stuff happens, you just move on. You can sustain a severe head concussion walking down the stairs in the morning.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

It will happen lol...
it's happened to me plennnty of times, but i've been riding for 8 years, so i've had lots of time to fall off


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gravity doesn't like those who don't fall. Just go to the moon already 

I've fallen too many times to count and I've given up on counting.

The only thing I really learned at the first place I rode at was this: you're not really a real rider until you've fallen ten times. You could still be a good rider, just not a real rider.

And sometimes when I fall, I do "emergency dismounts", that is, I land on my feet. Go ninja me! xD


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I've only been bucked off a horse once. i HAVE jumped off horses that tried to go backwards on top of me or tried to roll on me. ive been riding for 7 years and ridden dozens of horses for many differant people but the only horse that ever bucked me off was my own mare. I think its just because i read the horse and Dont expect to get bucked off. if you start looking at the horse wondering if this will be the one then it might well be because you start looking for that moment and that shocks your confidence.

you have to believe that you are better than your horse and that *you* think for the horse.


----------



## hrsecrzie (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. But it always surprises me to here of some one never fallin off before. I guess that s because I've fallen off so many times, mostly because i was doing something stupid. I wouldn't sugest this though, if your ment to fall off then you will. If not, your one of the lucky ones lol. You have on idea how hard ot is to get grass/mudd stains out of white pants! lol


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't fallen off either. 
And every time I get on a horse in my mind I'm like "it's gonna happen... NOW!... no... it's gonna happen..." lol. 
It just feels weird being a part of the horse world and never have fallen off.
I understand exactly what you mean. lol


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

i loved reading through these. i got a good story

Picture this
Nervous rider.. supposed beginner horse...not-to-good instructor.. first lesson.
The horse- 16.1hh black ASB 7 y/o. Named Hunter.
was acting up quite abit before we even got started!

Now.. I got on him.The instructor wanted me to ride without stirrups or holding the reins to improve my balance...What balance?. lol. He was tripping quite abit. she was leading him. It was going ok.She walked him over some trot poles... and he FREAKED, He BUCKED and BOLTED one way,and i fell the other way.FIRST EVER LESSON. To add insult to injury,there was 6 other riders, jumping and cantering in the arena!
But.,. they were nice,. nearly everyone asked if i was ok  

and i got back on


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been riding for close to eight years and i have still not fell off Ive had three close ones but never fell.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've fallen off more from poorly fitting saddles than any other reason I think! 

I've found, in general, if the saddle is a good fit, I stay on. But I've had saddles that were not-a-good-fit roll onto the side of the horse when the horse spooked. 

I've done a couple "emergency dismounts" where I've baled on purpose, but have only truly been bucked off once. 

I was actually bucked off by my very best horse and it was totally my fault. I was cantering him around some trees and all of a sudden there was a bush in the way I didn't realize was there. He jumped it, I lost a stirrup, and he started bucking. I stayed on for a couple of bucks and then hit the ground rolling and ended up on my knees, perfectly fine with no bruises or anything! And I was so shocked I went up to my horse and asked him if he was okay, lol! :lol:

I think my hardest landings have come from when I was younger and rode bareback. I don't "do" bareback anymore! 

I've been riding 17 years.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Falling off a horse is good and bad..
Good as in you learn what to do an what not to do, and you don't take the stupid risks, and bad as in you could get seriously injured and the horse could too. After you fall a few times you aren't as scared and you know what to do (at least that's what happened with me).


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a beginner and have never fallen. The only time I've almost fallen I think was the last day of riding camp last summer, the first time I trotted on a really sweet light grey gelding. When my instructor told me to trot, I was like, "Alright, here I go, let's hope I don't fall!"  And I didn't fall, but I did feel really bouncy, not exactly uncomfortable, but.... sort of like I could just bounce right out of the saddle, lol. I'm sort of anxious to fall, almost, if you know what I mean. It's just like I want to have my first fall and get it over with so I know what to expect the next time. Does that make any sense?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I fell for the first time with my horse Cutter at our show. She is the first horse I have ever fallen off of.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I have fallen off twice in one year of riding. 1st time was a galloping accident. Second time was a harmless fall when trotting bareback.


----------



## Zewa123 (May 2, 2011)

I Have Been Ridding For 3 Years Now. So Not For To Long, But I Just Recently Bought My First Horse Ever. I Have Had Her Buck Plenty Of Times, I Have Been On Horses Who Have Bolted And Reared, How Ever I Have Never Fallen Off...Yet


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I have fallen so many times. I've gotten a lot better with my balance now and I can usually move my body quickly to match the horse's if they spook or change their mind the last second. 

Last summer was the first time I fell off my mare in the four years of owning her. I was riding bareback, barefoot, and with just the halter on. We were cantering a long and oh, she decides that the tall grass is very scary... Hahaha. She stopped fast and there I went. She stood by me and started nudging me with her muzzle, as if seeing if I was okay.

I just jumped right back on her and off we went again.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I have yet to fall off, but I know it will happen eventually.


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

That depends, does it count as a fall if I landed on my feet? Haha, the first time I attempted a jump on my friend's pony I came off but just sort of flipped over her and landed on my feet. It looked like an emergency dismount but I didn't mean to do it lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

